# Urinal



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

How many MA code violations can you spot? On top of that they screwed the rough on the carrier, snapped two of the mounting studs on each hanger and bent down the remaining one to make it work.
Originally I was only supposed to lower it for ADA but now I get to repipe from the carrier to the vent tie in.
Place is snowballing. Cap off two toilets so they can make an ADA stall is turning into opening the block wall to move them over 1½" to get the side clearance and move the water to the other side because that's wrong. Wasn't supposed to touch the sinks but none of them are ADA either. Then add in the mandatory safety meeting and the added security that went into effect this morning and this job is going to at least triple on hours. Should be able to bill most of it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

At least they used type l. Lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That would never pass inspection here, not surprised hacks are everywhere 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm going to take a guess and say when I end up cutting it out the pipe will be paper thin. Probably going to be next week by the time they cut the block and abate the pipe insulation. Worst part is, it's a state owned building. Inspector should have known better than to let it pass but I'm guessing he's dead by now.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say when I end up cutting it out the pipe will be paper thin. Probably going to be next week by the time they cut the block and abate the pipe insulation. Worst part is, it's a state owned building. Inspector should have known better than to let it pass but I'm guessing he's dead by now.


 will you be dealing with Scott?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> will you be dealing with Scott?


I think so. I haven't checked who's territory it is yet but I've done other state work in that area and he was the inspector.
It will be right by the time he sees it but I'll show him the before pictures, I'm sure he'll get a kick out of them.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He's a great guy


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Got it back together. I don't particularly like clamping CI to brass but I really don't like ripping all the vents apart to do it 100% in CI. It was pretty tight packing those joints in there.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

What are you gonna do for backing?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> What are you gonna do for backing?


They are putting new block in. Probably going to use tapcons on the finish. Anything will be better than the one rod they used on the old carrier and a full tube of caulking.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> will you be dealing with Scott?


Turns out I will be dealing with Taylor tomorrow, it's not in Scott's territory.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Turns out I will be dealing with Taylor tomorrow, it's not in Scott's territory.


 he's a good guy


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> he's a good guy


Seemed like it on the phone. He was pretty happy that I called today to check his schedule with him with the long weekend coming up. Unfortunately for me he has a busy morning tomorrow. I have to call him tomorrow at 6 to get on his list then he'll call me back sometime after 9 with a time slot. It's not too bad because I have another job in the city I can go to.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> They are putting new block in. Probably going to use tapcons on the finish. Anything will be better than the one rod they used on the old carrier and a full tube of caulking.


I asked because recently one of my workmates had a similar situation. They were supposed to block it back. But for some reason they rigged some dura rock back in the hole and tiled it. Needless to say, it all had to be redone.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Seemed like it on the phone. He was pretty happy that I called today to check his schedule with him with the long weekend coming up. Unfortunately for me he has a busy morning tomorrow. I have to call him tomorrow at 6 to get on his list then he'll call me back sometime after 9 with a time slot. It's not too bad because I have another job in the city I can go to.


 just sir him to death, he can get cranky.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> just sir him to death, he can get cranky.


He didn't get cranky with me, he wasn't too pleased with the security guards though. Because of what is in the building they have armed guards and you need to be escorted around the building. Because he is a state inspector with ID he wasn't all that happy about emptying his pockets and the metal detector.
He seemed impressed with how I was able to pack those joints with the little amount of room and he laughed at my busted knuckles from it. He got a good laugh out of how it was piped before.
He's big on paperwork and checking licenses, which I don't have a problem with.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> He didn't get cranky with me, he wasn't too pleased with the security guards though. Because of what is in the building they have armed guards and you need to be escorted around the building. Because he is a state inspector with ID he wasn't all that happy about emptying his pockets and the metal detector. He seemed impressed with how I was able to pack those joints with the little amount of room and he laughed at my busted knuckles from it. He got a good laugh out of how it was piped before. He's big on paperwork and checking licenses, which I don't have a problem with.


 like I said he's a great guy, I've just heard some stories . Glad it all worked out.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> like I said he's a great guy, I've just heard some stories . Glad it all worked out.


The guy that works for the state that oversees the construction projects said he heard stories about him too. After the inspector left he said "I guess you can't believe everything you hear."
I've heard that all inspectors are dicks at one time or another. I've also learned to reserve judgement until I've personally dealt with them. There is only one inspector that I try to avoid, but he's an assistant. We've talked about him before.
At the same time, I don't think you're a dick but I haven't had you inspect my work yet :sly:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> The guy that works for the state that oversees the construction projects said he heard stories about him too. After the inspector left he said "I guess you can't believe everything you hear." I've heard that all inspectors are dicks at one time or another. I've also learned to reserve judgement until I've personally dealt with them. There is only one inspector that I try to avoid, but he's an assistant. We've talked about him before. At the same time, I don't think you're a dick but I haven't had you inspect my work yet :sly:


 that's always my take on it. I know there are guys that think I'm a dick , but it's for a reason. Do your job correctly and like a professional and I'm a great guy.


----------

